# David Brown 880



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

Anyone found good web pages on DB tractors? I have a DB 880 selectomatic and want to find info on specs, operating, adjustments etc. 
Anyone now what type of hydraulic fluid I should run in the tranny?


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, the best information came out of .ytmag.com guy named elmer...but i don't think i have seen him on that page for a few months...if you do a google you will find a club based out of England. if you can put out a serial number, i can help you with basics. the tractor serial number should be stamped in a frame boss just behind the radiator on a hoz. surface on the injector side of the engine. the engine number (which is also needed) is on the same side of the engine, on a vert. surface just below the generator (i think). i'm guessing yours is diesel? for gosh sakes, keep the fluid clean..the hydraulics is just about the only complaint you ever hear negative on Browns. your local International/Case dealer should be able to get a manual for you.

any GOOD quality universal tractor oil will do..check to make sure that both shifter boots are in good shape and will not allow rain water to inter. the final drives (just below the rear axle)have a square drive fill plug. any good gear oil (90 up to around 120)will be fine..i'll check on which is specified, but any is better than none. this will always start an argument on the tractor pages among the john deer guys but i think the 880's 990's and 1210's are some of the toughest, most fuel ecomony tractors ever built.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

This is a selectomatic transmission, are you certain that it uses that heavy weight oil? I thought it used a conventional motor oil but again I am not certain.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

We always ran CIH Hytran in our DB's, any dual purpose hydraulic transmision fluid will do. You do want the heavier gear oil in the final drives though. Specs? 43hp or there abouts that selectomatic system will give you grey hair but when it works its an excellent system. There will be parts for these beasts forever, they went on to become Case 1190 1194 and even a 380 industrial backhoe. Lots of aftermarket parts too. I liked mine very much but the hydraulics did require patience, and some fiddling. Get on ebay and buy an operators manual if you don't have one or check out YTMAG


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

selecta matics and any box with a hydraulic pump in it uses a type of hydraulic oil you need Agricastrol universal or somthing in that type, do NOT use a EP oil


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

DB's all have straight gear trannys, the selectamatic refers to the hydraulic draft control, not the transmision. (nothing like a Ford selecto speed tranny) Before selectamatics DB marketed a simpler version called the Implematic again refering to the draft control on the 3 point hitch. It's all about plowing at a constant depth.


----------



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

I have a loader on mine that runs off the hydraulics system. So I need a fluid that will work well with a loader. Right now I think I have a universal hyraulic fluid. I will be changing the oil soon, and want to put the best oil in it. Also I live in Ontario where temp drops to -20F some time lower. Last year the loader and 3pth froze a couple times. Also anyone know where to get power assist parts. I have the same system on my 880 that 990s have.
What do you guys use for engine oil. I have to do my winter change and don't know what viscosity to use. Is there a semi-synthetic diesel oil?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

If you're changing the hydraulic oil see if you can get the Case IH Hytran it really is the best, JD will be virtually identical. As well change the hydraulic oil filtre, its between the back wheels in a round pot on the bottom of the axle tranny case. There are synthetic diesel oils any good quality 15w40 should do the trick. Power assist or hydrostatic steering? Is the cylinder helping to push the drag link on the steering or is the steering cylinder replacing the draglink? The older power assist is very pricey to replace with used. What parts do you need?


----------



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

The linkage from the steering wheel attaches to a control valve on the cylinder. I believe it is power assist because when I remove the steering linkage and operate the valve manually it does not turn the wheels. I have seen the same set up on a 990 and I believe a 1200. The pump is leaking. But I am looking for all parts because they are hard to find. 
Does any one know the adjustment for the secondary clutch? My pto clutch was not working. I was told to tighten the hex nuts the back them off two turns. It works better, but still grinds, especially if there is a load on the pto. Also any one know which way the vented clutch cover should face?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I never touch the clutches on my tractors so no help there, and the cover was off both of my DB's. There should be parts DB's out there, or you can try http://www.adeptr.com/agyards.htm for a listing or ag slavage yards. Older Fords used the same power assist system so maybe there's something else you can look for.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

there were two different clutch packs used in the 880's and 990's gonna have to have those serial numbers to be of any help. i've got a full set of David brown service manuals i use on my three 990's and two 880's, but they are of little use with out information.

is your clutch cover plastic or metal? if plastic the opening should be to the drivers left side. if metal the louver should face rearward.

its a shame, there was a pump, activator and hoses on ebay about three weeks ago, went for around $200 if i remember correctly. 

all of my db's have a pretty long pto clutch throw. you have to fully depress the peddle to disengage the pto clutch..even then the gears are spur cut and will not engage if either is rotating the lease bit. thats even if the adjustment is correct.


----------



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

'The gears don't engage if they are spinning'
How do you operate your equipment then? I have to start the tractor with pto in gear to use implements. Its a real pain and hard on the starter. I need to operate a mower, bailer, and hammermill. Do you know the clutch plate adjustment? Is their any other adjustments I could try.? What are the adjustments on the petal for?


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

the lever that engages the pto is behind your left shoulder. straight up for neutral, forward (i think) for 550 rpm, rearward for 1100 rpm. these gears are spur cut and if there is the least amount of rotation of either equipment or pto input shaft. you will hear a terrific grinding noise...

how you make adjustments (either exterior to houseing or interior) depends on which clutch pack you have single plate or double plate of which there are three types, david browns own Livedrive double plate or Borg and Beck double plate or the Leycock double. the internal adjustments will vary depending on the model. 

there is only one basic externial clutch adjustment. 

look for 1 to 1.5 inches of free play on clutch peddle. this adjustment is made with a machine screw that is located below the eccentric on the clutch shaft.

the other screw (further back and operated by an connecting link from the clutch peddle) is an adjustment for the pto stop ( that stops the pto input driveshaft so you can engage the spur geared pto). this adjustment is made with the clutch peddle press just enough to take up all free play. at this point there should be a 1/16 clearance between the head of the screw and the short lever that the screw will eventually opperate if the clutch peddle were to be fully pressed. 

.


----------

